# Hello I'am NOT new here



## inbottleitrust (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello bottle fellow the name is Leon & actually I'am not new here. Previously my account name was sir.bottles but for some unknown reason I cannot log in!!:boom: So I have to make this new account.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 31, 2016)

Welcome back, Leon!  Look on the positive side . . . You can post all of your old bottle images again because you have a new screen-name.  I want to see your case bottles.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

I know that feeling! Good to have you back!


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanx Bob & Harry, that's so relieve. I thought I was not welcome here.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome back. My failing memory says you are from South Africa? or do I have you confused with someone else?
Jim


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2016)

I thought I was the only Leon in here? Welcome back.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome back Leon, have you ever gotten your cobalt round bottom James Ray soda bottle yet??


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 1, 2016)

To the other Leon: Nope, your not the only Leon around here. Sorry if I were disappoint you.LOL 

To Jim: I'am not in south africa. I think you've been mixed up with someone else. Are you still the moderator of abn in facebook?

To Andy volkerts: Oh my, Andy V I can't believe you still remember me. Not yet! I'am still on the hunt for it. I know that there is one available for sale on the internet (not on the bay) but the price is $650 not including shipping! That's when I said DOH!


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 1, 2016)

All right you are the same person!! I know they are really getting pricey, just like most of the good western sodas I used to collect, they are now out of my price range. Its good to have you back, happy bottling........Andy


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanx for the warm welcome folk.:fireworks:


----------

